# Interested in becoming a moderator?  Know someone who would make a good mod?



## Jeremy

Check out our newest feature:

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/pages/newmods/

These forms won't be used like applications exactly, but they will help us get a better idea of who should be a moderator (and who wants to be one).  We never had to do this before because we knew all of the members.  But now there are so many!  We may also do it the old way and just talk to someone who we think will make a good moderator.

Make sure you are honest in all of the fields.  For example, some sneaky people might think it's a good idea to request him/herself under a different name... as if we couldn't just PM the person making the suggestion.  So we aren't that dumb.

Don't be scared by the age section.  Most of TBT's moderators have been teenagers.  In fact I started the forum when I was 14.  So don't think you need to be in your 20s or 30s to be a mod.  This often helps us see if the person is mature and responsible, but age is obviously not the main factor in determining whether someone is mature.  Experience is also not a big deal, since most people don't have prior experience.  But it is a good thing to point out if you have it.

Since these will simply help us decide who we should keep an eye on, the next moderator will still not be promoted for some time.  Remember that there are thousands of members at this forum and very few staff members, so do not take it personally if someone else is promoted instead of you.  Please trust and respect our final decision and know that being promoted to moderator at a large forum like The Bell Tree is very rare.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I should be a moderator, straight up.


----------



## MygL

Mickey all the way, hell yeah!!!

If he's active anymoar now...


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

do you use the same form if you want to nominate someone?


----------



## -Aaron

Bita said:
			
		

> do you use the same form if you want to nominate someone?


I think you do, but you don't check the box that says "I confirm that I am the account holder of the username in the first text field."


----------



## Prof Gallows

Both of the links direct you to apply for a mod.


----------



## [Nook]

How about kids? animal crossing is a kids game you know.


----------



## -Aaron

Trikki said:
			
		

> Both of the ]Don't click the box that basically says, "I don't own the account that I entered in the first box."


----------



## daveyp1997

robo.samuri


----------



## Phoenix Days

i wonder who will get the promotion.


----------



## Jeremy

Sorry, I linked the wrong one for the second one.  I have changed it to the right one.  Make sure you do it with the right one.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Sorry, I ]You can just tell everyone that I got the job now, dude.


----------



## Zero_13

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I should be a moderator, straight up.


Word.

Lol.. weird.. this had never been done before.. >_>


----------



## Jeremy

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be a moderator, straight up.
> 
> 
> 
> Word.
> 
> Lol.. weird.. this had never been done before.. >_>
Click to expand...

Long time no see


----------



## Zero_13

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be a moderator, straight up.
> 
> 
> 
> Word.
> 
> Lol.. weird.. this had never been done before.. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long time no see
Click to expand...

hehe.. yeah.. 

Summeerrrrr!!!! =D


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be a moderator, straight up.
> 
> 
> 
> Word.
Click to expand...

: D


----------



## Justin

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be a moderator, straight up.
> 
> 
> 
> Word.
> 
> Lol.. weird.. this had never been done before.. >_>
Click to expand...


----------



## DirtyD

I nominate myself


----------



## doxiegirl

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I nominate myself


I 2nd this...I think he'd do a good job>>>


----------



## DevilGopher

doxiegirl said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate myself
> 
> 
> 
> I 2nd this...I think he'd do a good job>>>
Click to expand...

i third it?


----------



## FITZEH

Joe all the way!


----------



## Pear

I nominate myself, but some people will think I haven't been on this board long enough. :gyroidconfused:


----------



## FITZEH

pear40 said:
			
		

> I nominate myself, but some people will think I haven't been on this board long enough. :gyroidconfused:


No!  :r   :r   :r


----------



## FITZEH

Instead of me, Joe for the win!


----------



## Joe

Thanks Fitzi 
I applied to become one


----------



## FITZEH

Yay!


----------



## DirtyD

I'd nominate you as well Joe, but already nominated myself


----------



## rafren

Go DirtyD! Im thinking of either Master crash or Him...


----------



## FITZEH

rafren said:
			
		

> Go DirtyD! Im thinking of either Master crash or Him...


Or Joe!


----------



## rafren

Lol


----------



## rafren

I voted DD


----------



## j-rod ACCF

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I ]You can just tell everyone that I got the job now, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
Click to expand...


----------



## j-rod ACCF

no ones going to pick me for sure


----------



## rafren

Your running?


----------



## Phil

rafren said:
			
		

> I voted DD


i voted for DD as wel =]


----------



## PaJami

I think I'm going to enter a form. I've always wanted to mod a popular site! I doubt I'll win, but I think DirtyD would be one of the best candidates we have


----------



## beehdaubs

Andy and I nominate Mirandi.  She does her job well as an IRC op.


----------



## j-rod ACCF

rafren said:
			
		

> Your running?


yes


----------



## Phil

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to enter a form. I've always wanted to mod a popular site! I doubt I'll win, but I think DirtyD would be one of the best candidates we have


yup ^_^


----------



## DirtyD

I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest


----------



## j-rod ACCF

ive made a fourm,but i didnt have firefox,so i couldnt make any boards


----------



## Joe

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest


It probably will.


----------



## Jas0n

Joe said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest
> 
> 
> 
> It probably will.
Click to expand...

It will.


----------



## AndyB

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Andy and I nominate Mirandi.  She does her job well as an IRC op.


Thanks Bdubs.
I appriciate it.


----------



## Phil

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest
> 
> 
> 
> It probably will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will.
Click to expand...

yeah


----------



## AndyB

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest
> 
> 
> 
> It probably will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will.
Click to expand...

Pfft, like hell it wont.
Storm will just have to look and actually pick someone who would fit the job.
Not just because they got alot of votes.
A nice person, doesn't nesseccarily make a good mod.


----------



## Rockman!

I completed the form.

The reason being?
I feel like I'm a nice choice for the position.

It's not because I feel left out or ignored, I feel like I'd be an ideal moderator here.

If you choose me, Thank you.
If not, At least I tried. Right?

This was a good idea, Storm.
 ^_^ 

Let's hope someone nice gets the position.

Good luck to everyone ...?


----------



## PaJami

I entered! Good luck to everybody who entered!!!


----------



## The Sign Painter

Hmm... Should I enter?


----------



## Joe

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> It won't be Joe. :\


-_______-
I'm more well liked than you. 
so it might be.


----------



## Miranda

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Andy and I nominate Mirandi.  She does her job well as an IRC op.


Thank you :]


----------



## DirtyD

Mirandi would be a great candidate in my opinion as well


----------



## Nigel

Joe said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
Click to expand...

I was just kidding Joe, It could very well be you.


----------



## Jeremy

Nigel is now banned.  Just kidding.


----------



## Joe

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just kidding Joe, It could very well be you.
Click to expand...

It didn't sound like it. 
Randomly just saying 'It won't be Joe :/ ' If it was any other member they'd probably get a waning level.


----------



## Tyeforce

*enters thread*

*posts my opinion, gets flamed*

*leaves* ;-;


----------



## Ricano

Joe said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
Click to expand...

its not all about "who likes who more"...
its about who can be responsible enough to be a mod...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I could be a mod, maybe, I do administrate/moderate my own site, several other sites and I am seen online on TBT every single day and I trade fairly and don't scam people on Wi-Fi, so I have a fair chance.


----------



## Tyeforce

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not all about "who likes who more"...
> its about who can be responsible enough to be a mod...
Click to expand...

Well, not really... If the community will be voting on who becomes a mod (which they pretty much are, since you can submit forms for whoever you like), then chances are most people are only gonna pick people they like...


----------



## acwwfreak12

I vote for COFFEH!!!!!
COFFEH FTW!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not all about "who likes who more"...
> its about who can be responsible enough to be a mod...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not really... If the community will be voting on who becomes a mod (which they pretty much are, since you can submit forms for whoever you like), then chances are most people are only gonna pick people they like...
Click to expand...

But if 20 people submitted a form for Joe, and only 2 people submitted a form for DirtyD (just an example) DirtyD could still win if Storm thought he would be a better mod.


----------



## Jeremy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not all about "who likes who more"...
> its about who can be responsible enough to be a mod...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not really... If the community will be voting on who becomes a mod (which they pretty much are, since you can submit forms for whoever you like), then chances are most people are only gonna pick people they like...
Click to expand...

No they will not be.  These aren't even applications.  It just lets us know if there is anyone we should be keeping an eye on to maybe be a mod.


----------



## Tyeforce

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be Joe. :\
> 
> 
> 
> -_______-
> I'm more well liked than you.
> so it might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not all about "who likes who more"...
> its about who can be responsible enough to be a mod...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not really... If the community will be voting on who becomes a mod (which they pretty much are, since you can submit forms for whoever you like), then chances are most people are only gonna pick people they like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they will not be.  These aren't even applications.  It just lets us know if there is anyone we should be keeping an eye on to maybe be a mod.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay. =p


----------



## DirtyD

Yeah like already said, someone could get 20,000 votes and still be a bad mod in the eyes of the admin, and not be chosen


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Andy and I nominate Mirandi.  She does her job well as an IRC op.


I 2nd this, she's a responsible person, and active, aswell as nice, as originally stated, she's done her job as an Op well  (This is in no way biased ._.)


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest
> 
> 
> 
> It probably will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will.
Click to expand...

_It is._


----------



## DirtyD

No it isnt.... I thought it was for a second, but this is pretty much just to give the staff an idea of who is interested and who would make a good mod, it doesnt mean one of these people will be chosen anytime soon.  Just gives them an idea


----------



## spazmaster1996

i would like to say

dirtyd cos hes firendly and i think he'll be great

also myself cos i think i am resposible and mature and would be a very good mod


(but as allways your da boss man!!!)


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this just doesnt turn into a popularity contest
> 
> 
> 
> It probably will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It is._
Click to expand...

In that case, I win.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I ]You can just tell everyone that I got the job now, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a ruthless *censored.1.3* with a warn percentage of 60%. (Quite low for me, actually.) I'm sure a few of the administration isn't too fond of me, either.
> 
> The only really bad things are my perfect grammar, long membership here, and brilliance.
> 
> I'M A SHOE-IN.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anna

vote Joe


----------



## Rawburt

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy and I nominate Mirandi.  She does her job well as an IRC op.
> 
> 
> 
> I 2nd this, she's a responsible person, and active, aswell as nice, as originally stated, she's done her job as an Op well  (This is in no way biased ._.)
Click to expand...

Yep, I agree fully. mirandi would be a great choice!


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I ]You can just tell everyone that I got the job now, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a ruthless *censored.1.3* with a warn percentage of 60%. (Quite low for me, actually.) I'm sure a few of the administration isn't too fond of me, either.
> 
> The only really bad things are my perfect grammar, long membership here, and brilliance.
> 
> I'M A SHOE-IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your attitude, you'll never me a mod. >_>
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I ]You can just tell everyone that I got the job now, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a ruthless *censored.1.3* with a warn percentage of 60%. (Quite low for me, actually.) I'm sure a few of the administration isn't too fond of me, either.
> 
> The only really bad things are my perfect grammar, long membership here, and brilliance.
> 
> I'M A SHOE-IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your attitude, you'll never me a mod. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with yours, nobody will ever love you.
> 
> <big><big><big><big>ZING.</big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I should be a moderator, straight up.


This guy.


----------



## beehdaubs

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> I vote for COFFEH!!!!!
> COFFEH FTW!!!


NOOO!!! NOOO!!!


----------



## Lewis

I entered. ^^


----------



## Furry Sparks

I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D


Wow, low self-confidence must suck.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I applied. Luck of the draw though, I don't have that much confidence considering I don't have as many posts as other members.


----------



## tazaza

more than me dude.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, low self-confidence must suck.
Click to expand...

It's not that, I've just argued with the staff way too many times.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, low self-confidence must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I've just argued with the staff way too many times.
Click to expand...

Personally though, i would prefer you over Fabio. You're not a jerk. :\


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I applied. Luck of the draw though, I don't have that much confidence considering I don't have as many posts as other members.


That doesn't matter. I've been here longer than almost everyone, and look at my amount of posts. That being said, they contain more thought and intelligence than 8,000 of an average user's posts.


----------



## Sinep1

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, low self-confidence must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I've just argued with the staff way too many times.
Click to expand...

If you hadn't argued with the staff you would stand a good chance!


----------



## Kyle

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I applied. Luck of the draw though, I don't have that much confidence considering I don't have as many posts as other members.


herp de derp
If posts = better chances then spammers would be everywhere.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, low self-confidence must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I've just argued with the staff way too many times.
Click to expand...

Haha, I don't think you know the first thing about arguing with the staff.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> they contain more thought and intelligence than 8,000 of an average user's posts.


I lol'd. Your ideas of intelligent posts are flaming others and trashing FS.


----------



## Kyle

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, low self-confidence must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, I've just argued with the staff way too many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you hadn't argued with the staff you would stand a good chance!
Click to expand...

If staff didn't make *censored.2.1* decisions then we wouldn't have had to argue


----------



## Ricano

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a ruthless *censored.1.3* with a warn percentage of 60%. (Quite low for me, actually.) I'm sure a few of the administration isn't too fond of me, either.
> 
> The only really bad things are my perfect grammar, long membership here, and brilliance.
> 
> I'M A SHOE-IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your attitude, you'll never me a mod. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with yours, nobody will ever love you.
> 
> <big><big><big><big>ZING.</big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

sonned! xD


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they contain more thought and intelligence than 8,000 of an average user's posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd. Your ideas of intelligent posts are flaming others and trashing FS.
Click to expand...

Ask nearly anybody here, I'm smarter than most people.

I'm an ass- not a *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Bacon Boy

This thread is gonna be closed in three, two...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't think it will be closed, but it might be as it's starting to turn into a flame war, I can tell.


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a ruthless *censored.1.3* with a warn percentage of 60%. (Quite low for me, actually.) I'm sure a few of the administration isn't too fond of me, either.
> 
> The only really bad things are my perfect grammar, long membership here, and brilliance.
> 
> I'M A SHOE-IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your attitude, you'll never me a mod. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with yours, nobody will ever love you.
> 
> <big><big><big><big>ZING.</big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

I already have people who love me, TYVM. ^_^ ♥


----------



## Bacon Boy

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be closed, but it might be as it's starting to turn into a flame war, I can tell.


And with that being said, I depart.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a ruthless *censored.1.3* with a warn percentage of 60%. (Quite low for me, actually.) I'm sure a few of the administration isn't too fond of me, either.
> 
> The only really bad things are my perfect grammar, long membership here, and brilliance.
> 
> I'M A SHOE-IN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your attitude, you'll never me a mod. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with yours, nobody will ever love you.
> 
> <big><big><big><big>ZING.</big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have people who love me, TYVM. ^_^ ♥
Click to expand...

Family does not count.


----------



## QNT3N

I ELECT FABIO


----------



## Furry Sparks

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied. Luck of the draw though, I don't have that much confidence considering I don't have as many posts as other members.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter. I've been here longer than almost everyone, and look at my amount of posts. That being said, they contain more thought and intelligence than 8,000 of an average user's posts.
Click to expand...

lol.


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> With your attitude, you'll never me a mod. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with yours, nobody will ever love you.
> 
> <big><big><big><big>ZING.</big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have people who love me, TYVM. ^_^ ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Family does not count.
Click to expand...

No, I'm not talking about my family. I have lots of friends...even one very, very close one. It just took some time for me to get out of my cloud of depression and realize that... So no more depression for me! =D


----------



## Rawburt

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And with yours, nobody will ever love you.
> 
> <big><big><big><big>ZING.</big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already have people who love me, TYVM. ^_^ ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Family does not count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not talking about my family. I have lots of friends...even one very, very close one. It just took some time for me to get out of my cloud of depression and realize that... So no more depression for me! =D
Click to expand...

Ah, good for you! =)


----------



## DirtyD

And what happened to these most recent posts


----------



## Joe

Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|


----------



## Anna

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I didn't bother because I know I have no chance of being a mod =D


Lol me to


----------



## QNT3N

Joe said:
			
		

> Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|


Baaaaaadd mistake.


----------



## Furry Sparks

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaadd mistake.
Click to expand...

Not really.


----------



## Joe

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaadd mistake.
Click to expand...

Idc. But it's true. It's all he ever does.


----------



## tazaza

One person who wont win... me.


----------



## Tyeforce

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaadd mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.
Click to expand...

Yeah. What's he gonna do? Flame some more? It won't do anything but hurt him. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I'd have to pick someone clean, active, and respectful.

Bacon Boy, or Tyeforce..


----------



## DirtyD

When all people have is something negative to say, it just shows imaturity.  Acting that way just shows lack of intelligence.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ooh, DirtyD would be a perfect candidate.
But I voted already.
Sorry D...


----------



## Furry Sparks

Meh, I signed up anyway. Don't think I'll get it, but whatever.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Meh, I signed up anyway. Don't think I'll get it, but whatever.


Well, you don't have the cleanest reputation but you are mature..


----------



## Jeremy

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ooh, DirtyD would be a perfect candidate.
> But I voted already.
> Sorry D...


It's not a vote.  You just recommend who you think would be good.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

stormcommander said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, DirtyD would be a perfect candidate.
> But I voted already.
> Sorry D...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a vote.  You just recommend who you think would be good.
Click to expand...

I know, I just didn't type that correctly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Filled out a form-

So this is just for future reference?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> -Filled out a form-
> 
> So this is just for future reference?


Basically.


----------



## Gnome

=P I'm definitely _not_ entering. Unless for some strange reason somebody picks me.


----------



## Tyeforce

xeladude said:
			
		

> I'd have to pick someone clean, active, and respectful.
> 
> Bacon Boy, or *Tyeforce*..


...Really? =o


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Yes really Tye.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to pick someone clean, active, and respectful.
> 
> Bacon Boy, or *Tyeforce*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...Really? =o
Click to expand...

I would have chosen you, but I took in other aspects.

So I chose no one. As of yet.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Two future reference nominations for Tye so far.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Umm.... I applied.


----------



## j-rod ACCF

i guess no one will chosse me for mod


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yea, I figured I'm clean.


----------



## Tyeforce

We don't want a 100% "clean" mod, though... This isn't ACC. XP


----------



## JasonBurrows

Nope, TBT is a much nicer place than ACC, much nicer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> We don't want a 100% "clean" mod, though... This isn't ACC. XP


Of course. We need a 50 50 mod.

Muddy waters kind of mod, ya know.


----------



## Tyeforce

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't want a 100% "clean" mod, though... This isn't ACC. XP
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. We need a 50 50 mod.
> 
> Muddy waters kind of mod, ya know.
Click to expand...

Yeah. And they definitely have to have some sense of humor... We can't have a super-strict no fun mod. D:


----------



## daveyp1997

im laid back and fun id really like to be a mod two cuz im good at solving problems and it usally ends with a laough over why it happened


----------



## Jas0n

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> im laid back and fun id really like to be a mod two cuz im good at solving problems and it usally ends with a laough over why it happened


I lol'ed


----------



## daveyp1997

see im funnyz


----------



## daveyp1997

like the easter bunnyz


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Same Jason.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Look at my sig? :]
Charmander knows all!


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Look at my sig? :]
> Charmander knows all!


That's like....suicide. :x

I haven't chosen anyone yet.


----------



## JJH

I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...

1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.

2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
[5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.

So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.


----------



## 4861

> m laid back and fun id really like to be a mod two cuz im good at solving problems and it usally ends with a laough over why it happened


 
 I don't think you've been on TBT long enough to be a mod  :r


----------



## Jas0n

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> see im funnyz


I laughed at you, not with you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I've never been here more then a year because I never owned Wild World, or City Folk until March. Therefore, I could not.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

JJH said:
			
		

> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.


That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
Click to expand...

UB left the site. He hates it now because it's not too "smart" for him.


----------



## JJH

Tom said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
Click to expand...

Haven't seen Dee Aef and Kolvo lately, and UB absolutely hates this place and everything about it, except me.

And Sir. He's been here quite a while, and is still fairly active.


----------



## JJH

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UB left the site. He hates it now because it's not too "smart" for him.
Click to expand...

Er... I'd suggest you leave before a wild 1i spots you.


----------



## Joe

I've been here since Dec13th.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

JJH said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UB left the site. He hates it now because it's not too "smart" for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er... I'd suggest you leave before a wild 1i spots you.
Click to expand...

I'm fine here, thank you.


----------



## Furry Sparks

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UB left the site. He hates it now because it's not too "smart" for him.
Click to expand...

*She

And I can see why she left... she had a good reason.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UB left the site. He hates it now because it's not too "smart" for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She
> 
> And I can see why she left... she had a good reason.
Click to expand...

0.0

Wow.

Umm...
Are you sure UB was a she?


----------



## JJH

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this should be based entirely on how long somebody has been here, but...
> 
> 1. Somebody who's been at TBT for less than a month should definitely not be a mod.
> 
> 2. [5:02:18 PM] John says: I'ma nominate everybody who has been at TeeBeeTee for more than a year.
> [5:02:35 PM] John says: That accounts for 3% of TBT's population, and 99% of it's combined IQ.
> 
> So yeah. I'm pondering who I'll nominate. It'll probably be somebody from before the City Folk wave (No offense, there are a few of you I've come to like). But I'm definitely nominating somebody. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a small amount of members. It only like what, Gabby, Furry, Jubs, Fabio, Kolvo, UB, DF, Myself and you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UB left the site. He hates it now because it's not too "smart" for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *She
> 
> And I can see why she left... she had a good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0.0
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Umm...
> Are you sure UB was a she?
Click to expand...

Very sure.

[5:14:50 PM] One Eye says: kso
[5:14:51 PM] John says: *hides in 1i-proof shelter*
[5:14:52 PM] One Eye says: I need
[5:14:59 PM] One Eye says: some large blunt objects
[5:15:01 PM] One Eye says: and
[5:15:10 PM] One Eye says: some incendiaries
[5:15:40 PM] One Eye says: I'll also need a few baguettes
[5:16:01 PM] One Eye says: and some Iroquois natives
[5:16:03 PM] One Eye says: and
[5:16:13 PM] One Eye says: an entire pirate crew
[5:16:20 PM] One Eye says: some sealions
[5:16:20 PM] John says: I don't think I can get you that....
[5:16:22 PM] Prez says: With ninja captain?
[5:16:29 PM] One Eye says: and this fellows address
[5:16:43 PM] John says: Er....
[5:16:44 PM] One Eye says: no ninja
[5:16:53 PM] One Eye says: they would do the job too quickly

srsly run away


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Thank you for that stimulating log, John.


----------



## John102

does anyone think that I'd make a good mod?

I just want to know that I'd be supported if I applied.....


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> does anyone think that I'd make a good mod?
> 
> I just want to know that I'd be supported if I applied.....


Oh look. It's a rich kid.
I don't know, I've never seen you post outside of here and LOYA.


----------



## Liv

Would I be a good mod? I signed up and stuff, and from all the forums I've gone to I have been a big help to the real moderators.



OMG I AM A PURPLE MEMBER!


----------



## -Aaron

I entered. So, best of luck to the other participants.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I entered. So, best of luck to the other participants.


Nice, how's Rebecca doing?


----------



## Rockman!

stormcommander said:
			
		

> No they will not be.  These aren't even applications.  It just lets us know if there is anyone we should be keeping an eye on to maybe be a mod.


You should definitely keep an on me then.

 ^_^


----------



## Nic

I voted. I just know I'm controlling my cussing and any other thing I have done to get myself to a warn level of 60%


----------



## Tyeforce

xeladude said:
			
		

> Two future reference nominations for Tye so far.


Well, that's good to know... Anyway, I applied... =/


----------



## beehdaubs

We have like 30 people running for mod, and I only see 4 suitable candidates.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I voted. I just know I'm controlling my cussing and any other thing I have done to get myself to a warn level of 60%


If you take off your cussing and other stuff, I would have future referenced you..


----------



## Kanye Omari West

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> We have like 30 people running for mod, and I only see 4 suitable candidates.


Who are these in your opinion? \

Just to say, I'm running too.


----------



## the_lone_wolf

Heck my nomination is going to be rockman. Why that's simple to answer he's here alot, very easy to get along with and at least as far as i'm concerned if im gone over a long period of time is able to mention if anything exciteing happened wich is a really good observation skill for a new mod atleast in my eyes.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Joe said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaadd mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idc. But it's true. It's all he ever does.
Click to expand...

And I do a DAMN good job at it, too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio just shut up. All you ever do is try to make people feel bad about themselves :|
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaadd mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idc. But it's true. It's all he ever does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I do a DAMN good job at it, too.
Click to expand...

Can't lie about that.


----------



## Tyler

Odd for Mod!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Odd for Mod!


Haha, I'd totally vote for you Odd.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd for Mod!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'd totally vote for you Odd.
Click to expand...

Just wondering, can retired staff go back into the position if they did a good job at it?


----------



## Rockman!

Well I at least know that one person here sees me as an acceptable candidate.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Odd for Mod!


I take it you're going to nominate me?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Odd for Mod!


 :O  Stepping down in the forum ranks =o


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd for Mod!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'd totally vote for you Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering, can retired staff go back into the position if they did a good job at it?
Click to expand...

Dunno, I don't think a staff member has ever done that.


----------



## Pear

I applied, but I think DirtyD is probably the best canidate.
Or RockmanEXE.


----------



## Tyler

Tom said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd for Mod!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'd totally vote for you Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering, can retired staff go back into the position if they did a good job at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, I don't think a staff member has ever done that.
Click to expand...

Gohan did once, I believe.

And yes Fab. I already recommended you.


----------



## Rockman!

pear40 said:
			
		

> I applied, but I think DirtyD is probably the best canidate.
> Or RockmanEXE.


That's two.

How nice.  ^_^


----------



## daveyp1997

i had an old account  but lost it so i made this ive been a mem for about 2 years combined the two


----------



## daveyp1997

well the pass but the names ddog555


----------



## Kanye Omari West

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> i had an old account  but lost it so i made this ive been a mem for about 2 years combined the two


What's the name of that account? Also, you can use the forgot password feature >_>


----------



## daveyp1997

its on my moms e mail not mine dun dun dun


----------



## daveyp1997

no my grandparents


----------



## Kanye Omari West

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> its on my moms e mail not mine dun dun dun


Ask your grandparents to use their's.
How did you validate the account anyway?


----------



## Nigel

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> no my grandparents


can you please use the edit button instead of double posting?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> daveyp1997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no my grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> can you please use the edit button instead of double posting?
Click to expand...

To tell you the truth, something's not right here.


----------



## rebma girl

Being a mod. sounds fun!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> And yes Fab. I already recommended you.


Job's mine.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Dave's lying xD


----------



## daveyp1997

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Dave's lying xD


no im notif i had the wrong account name i forgot its been a while


----------



## Rockman!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Fab. I already recommended you.
> 
> 
> 
> Job's mine.
Click to expand...

How do you know if it is yours or not?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Fab. I already recommended you.
> 
> 
> 
> Job's mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if it is yours or not?
Click to expand...

I JUST KNOW ALRIGHT.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Fab. I already recommended you.
> 
> 
> 
> Job's mine.
Click to expand...

Yeah, because someone who flames someone in 70% of their posts is a great staff member.

If fabio was a mod, I would be perma'd within a few minutes.


----------



## Rockman!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Fab. I already recommended you.
> 
> 
> 
> Job's mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know if it is yours or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I JUST KNOW ALRIGHT.
Click to expand...

Enjoy your time in Lalaland while it lasts!

 ^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Fab. I already recommended you.
> 
> 
> 
> Job's mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because someone who flames someone in 70% of their posts is a great staff member.
> 
> If fabio was a mod, I would be perma'd within a few minutes.
Click to expand...

That's incorrect.

I'm an *censored.1.3*, but I'm pretty fair. I wouldn't ban you because we have our quarrels.


----------



## Sarah

I applied. Just for the heck of it, don't know how many people support me though.


----------



## coffeebean!

lol
This is funny. 
No way in hell am I applying.


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lol
> This is funny.


How so?


----------



## Liv

_Okay! I'm signed up to be a Mod. Anyone think I have a chance lol. Anyway I should start thinking of candidates,for my nomination. 


TOP FOUR!(NO ORDER)

1.xeladude

2.RockmanEXE

3.Sarah!

4.ME! lol jk.....Fabioisonfire

_


----------



## coffeebean!

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> This is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

Me interested in becoming mod?
lolno


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> This is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me interested in becoming mod?
> lolno
Click to expand...

*shrug*

You never know.


----------



## Sarah

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> _Okay! I'm signed up to be a Mod. Anyone think I have a chance lol. Anyway I should start thinking of candidates,for my nomination.
> 
> 
> TOP FOUR!(NO ORDER)
> 
> 1.xeladude
> 
> 2.RockmanEXE
> 
> 3.*Sarah!*
> 
> 4.ME! lol jk.....Fabioisonfire
> 
> _


Thanks. ♥


----------



## Rockman!

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> _Okay! I'm signed up to be a Mod. Anyone think I have a chance lol. Anyway I should start thinking of candidates,for my nomination.
> 
> 
> TOP FOUR!(NO ORDER)
> 
> 1.xeladude
> 
> 2.RockmanEXE
> 
> 3.Sarah!
> 
> 4.ME! lol jk.....Fabioisonfire
> 
> _


Why, thank you.


----------



## PaJami

Sarah, I think you have a good chance! I guess my top 2 (besides myself lol) would be DirtyD and Sarah in no order


----------



## Liv

_<big><big>AND MY NOMINATION GOES TO THE ONE AND ONLY SARAH!</big></big>_


----------



## Thunder

I think half of these nominees are chosen just because they're friends :/ they  don't even give reasons


----------



## Liv

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I think half of these nominees are chosen just because they're friends :/ they  don't even give reasons


I wrote a paragraph on my nominee.


----------



## JJH

We'll, I've put in my nomination. Hopefully, the staff seriously considers this person, as I think they'd make a great mod.

Here's a hint: His name starts with "T", and includes no numbers. And I wuvres him veeerry much.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

JJH said:
			
		

> We'll, I've put in my nomination. Hopefully, the staff seriously considers this person, as I think they'd make a great mod.
> 
> Here's a hint: His name starts with "T", and includes no numbers. And I wuvres him veeerry much.


User name or Real life name?


----------



## Gallade526

FabiosOnFire should be aa mod =D


----------



## Nic

JJH said:
			
		

> We'll, I've put in my nomination. Hopefully, the staff seriously considers this person, as I think they'd make a great mod.
> 
> Here's a hint: His name starts with "T", and includes no numbers. And I wuvres him veeerry much.


Tyeforce? Yeah I think this it it.



> FabiosOnFire should be aa mod =D



Wow, I don't really think he deserves it but it is your opinion everyone has one you know..


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Click here, I just nailed Tyeforce.

Now do we want someone like _that_ as a moderator?


----------



## JJH

#Garrett said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll, I've put in my nomination. Hopefully, the staff seriously considers this person, as I think they'd make a great mod.
> 
> Here's a hint: His name starts with "T", and includes no numbers. And I wuvres him veeerry much.
> 
> 
> 
> User name or Real life name?
Click to expand...

I don't know their real-life name, so username. And, last I checked, their name was gray. So that's all your hints.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> FabiosOnFire should be aa mod =D


: D


----------



## Tyeforce

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Click here, I just nailed Tyeforce.
> 
> Now do we want someone like _that_ as a moderator?


Hey, I wouldn't do that if I was a mod here. I just don't want a Nintendo/Sonic hater and general flamer to be causing chaos on my forum, so I took action before anything happened.


----------



## JJH

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Click here, I just nailed Tyeforce.
> 
> Now do we want someone like _that_ as a moderator?


Nonsense, Tyeforce has never done anything immature or purely out of anger/hate.


----------



## coffeebean!

Haha, Fabio.
I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..


----------



## Fabioisonfire

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..


: D <33


----------



## Gallade526

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FabiosOnFire should be aa mod =D
> 
> 
> 
> : D
Click to expand...

: D


----------



## Pear

Fabio, is... a bit, too _strong willed_ to be a mod.
No offense Fabio, I wouldn't be any better.


----------



## JJH

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..


I'll nominate Fabio as soon as he finishes his story. >:|

Not really, but it wouldn't hurt his chances.


----------



## Gallade526

pear40 said:
			
		

> Fabio, is... a bit, too _strong willed_ to be a mod.
> No offense Fabio, I wouldn't be any better.


*censored.4.0*


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..
> 
> 
> 
> : D <33
Click to expand...

Sure, give everyone hearts and smiley faces now.

Well then again, there are 10 year olds here. Poor, poor kiddies.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..
> 
> 
> 
> : D <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, give everyone hearts and smiley faces now.
> 
> Well then again, there are 10 year olds here. Poor, poor kiddies.
Click to expand...

Haha, I wasn't sure if that kind of charm would work on you.


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..
> 
> 
> 
> : D <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, give everyone hearts and smiley faces now.
> 
> Well then again, there are 10 year olds here. Poor, poor kiddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I wasn't sure if that kind of charm would work on you.
Click to expand...

No charm works on me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..
> 
> 
> 
> : D <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, give everyone hearts and smiley faces now.
> 
> Well then again, there are 10 year olds here. Poor, poor kiddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I wasn't sure if that kind of charm would work on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No charm works on me.
Click to expand...

Hard to get.

I LIKE THAT.

/batman


----------



## Furry Sparks

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Fabio.
> I'm not sure who has ran, but none of the nubs sound experienced to me. So far Fab sounds like a good one, but then again..
> 
> 
> 
> : D <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, give everyone hearts and smiley faces now.
> 
> Well then again, there are 10 year olds here. Poor, poor kiddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I wasn't sure if that kind of charm would work on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No charm works on me.
Click to expand...

Oh really?


----------



## Jeremy

So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".

P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<


----------



## coffeebean!

Ugh, yeah sure.
Fab. I'd vote for you <_<

/sarcasm


----------



## JJH

stormcommander said:
			
		

> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<


But mine was the best, no? : D


----------



## Furry Sparks

JJH said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> But mine was the best, no? : D
Click to expand...

Obviously my application was the best. I spent a whole 30 seconds on it.


----------



## Nic

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> But mine was the best, no? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously my application was the best. I spent a whole 30 seconds on it.
Click to expand...

I think  Furry should be a moderator.


----------



## Rockman!

stormcommander said:
			
		

> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<


Sure thing, Storm!

 ^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, Storm!
> 
> ^_^
Click to expand...

Hey, you'd better catch up to him, you can't kiss his ass from here.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Still thinking of someone to nominate.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> But mine was the best, no? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously my application was the best. I spent a whole 30 seconds on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think  Furry should be a moderator.
Click to expand...

Any reason my name is purple? =p


----------



## Nic

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> But mine was the best, no? : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously my application was the best. I spent a whole 30 seconds on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think  Furry should be a moderator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any reason my name is purple? =p
Click to expand...

Your signature. :3


----------



## Megamannt125

I recommended Furry.


----------



## Rockman!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, Storm!
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, you'd better catch up to him, you can't kiss his ass from here.
Click to expand...

I'd say something threatening but I'm seriously not going to.

Why don't you mid your own f'ing business and leave me the heck alone?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have had over 40 "applications" and over 20 "suggestions".
> 
> P.S. - stop chatting in here <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, Storm!
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, you'd better catch up to him, you can't kiss his ass from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say something threatening but I'm seriously not going to.
> 
> Why don't you mid your own f'ing business and leave me the heck alone?
Click to expand...

You're afraid defending yourself will put your chance at the job in jeopardy, aren't you?


----------



## coffeebean!

Evan. For sure. 
I'd vote for you a hundred times if I could x]


----------



## Rockman!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> You're afraid defending yourself will put your chance at the job in jeopardy, aren't you?


Nope.
I might mentally scar you for life in the process.

I don't wanna risk getting banned.
I'm just going to ignore you from here on out.

<small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dustin. For sure.
> I'd vote for you a hundred times if I could x]


Really? Your so nice.


----------



## 4861

I nominate Bacon Boy


----------



## Fabioisonfire

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're afraid defending yourself will put your chance at the job in jeopardy, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> I might mentally scar you for life in the process.
> 
> I don't wanna risk getting banned.
> I'm just going to ignore you from here on out.
> 
> <small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

You're new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you?

*Ruffles hair* We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Megamannt125

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're afraid defending yourself will put your chance at the job in jeopardy, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> I might mentally scar you for life in the process.
> 
> I don't wanna risk getting banned.
> I'm just going to ignore you from here on out.
> 
> <small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you?
> 
> *Ruffles hair* We all have to start somewhere.
Click to expand...

Why are you two even "arguing"? 
Something stupid I assume.


----------



## JJH

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're afraid defending yourself will put your chance at the job in jeopardy, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> I might mentally scar you for life in the process.
> 
> I don't wanna risk getting banned.
> I'm just going to ignore you from here on out.
> 
> <small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you?
> 
> *Ruffles hair* We all have to start somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you two even "arguing"?
> Something stupid I assume.
Click to expand...

It always is. But Fabs makes TBT fun.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm not even going to continue on.
This thing started just because I said answered Storm nicely.

Forget you Fabio.
Your nothing to me!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're afraid defending yourself will put your chance at the job in jeopardy, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> I might mentally scar you for life in the process.
> 
> I don't wanna risk getting banned.
> I'm just going to ignore you from here on out.
> 
> <small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you?
> 
> *Ruffles hair* We all have to start somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you two even "arguing"?
> Something stupid I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is. But Fabs makes TBT fun.
Click to expand...

It's the truth, imagine if I left, this would be one hell of a boring place.


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> You're new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you?
> 
> *Ruffles hair* We all have to start somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you two even "arguing"?
> Something stupid I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is. But Fabs makes TBT fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the truth, imagine if I left, this would be one hell of a boring place.
Click to expand...

Nah. I'm still here.


----------



## JJH

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small><small>Loser ...</small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> You're new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you?
> 
> *Ruffles hair* We all have to start somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you two even "arguing"?
> Something stupid I assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It always is. But Fabs makes TBT fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the truth, imagine if I left, this would be one hell of a boring place.
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## Tyeforce

The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, and Tyeforce (yeah, I said it).


----------



## MygL

Hmm oh yeah, DirtyD.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, and Tyeforce (yeah, I said it).


Fixed?


----------



## John102

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, and Tyeforce (yeah, I said it).


and John102 because of his awesome therapist skillz.

I'm superhuman, I can convince, persuade, and ease the tension of people.

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Gnome

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, and Tyeforce (yeah, I said it).
> 
> 
> 
> and John102 because of his awesome therapist skillz.
> 
> I'm superhuman, I can convince, persuade, and ease the tension of people.
> 
> :gyroidsideways:
Click to expand...

Okay if you are so good. Give me a reason how pie is better then cake? Because cake can't be beaten.


----------



## John102

AverageSean said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, and Tyeforce (yeah, I said it).
> 
> 
> 
> and John102 because of his awesome therapist skillz.
> 
> I'm superhuman, I can convince, persuade, and ease the tension of people.
> 
> :gyroidsideways:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay if you are so good. Give me a reason how pie is better then cake? Because cake can't be beaten.
Click to expand...

stop spamming this thread please.

*reported*


----------



## Furry Sparks

Out of the people that have said they applied, I don't know if I would pick any of them =r


----------



## JJH

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Out of the people that have said they applied, I don't know if I would pick any of them =r


Of everybody who has been said to have applied/been nominated, I'd pick two. The person I nominated, and you.


----------



## Gnome

john102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, and Tyeforce (yeah, I said it).
> 
> 
> 
> and John102 because of his awesome therapist skillz.
> 
> I'm superhuman, I can convince, persuade, and ease the tension of people.
> 
> :gyroidsideways:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay if you are so good. Give me a reason how pie is better then cake? Because cake can't be beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop spamming this thread please.
> 
> *reported*
Click to expand...

I said 2 things only, the first was related. 2nd was related to your skills of persuasion.

And I'd recommend AndyB, Jas0n, and JJH. And some others I can't think of right now. =P


----------



## coffeebean!

I actually just now read the entire first post.
I have experience at like 3 forums.
One of them was Mickey's forum. He was an admin, and I was a mod. He actually promoted me to admin at Rover's Grove before it got closed.

And I think Jas0n would also be a good candidate for this.


----------



## Liv

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The people who I think deserve it the most (in no particular order): Mirandi, DirtyD, Bacon Boy, Jas0n, hollisterx2, animalcrossingwhisperer and Tyeforce. (yeah, I said it).


I know! But I don't if I would be the best....



By the way AverageSean, you are right cake is so much better, because cake has fluffy inside with frosting while pie has hard crappy shell.


----------



## John102

OK, if Mickey wa active AT ALL he would be the best choice, but crashman would also make a good mod.

I dunno, I think I would be a pretty good mod because I can see both sides of an arguement, who ultimately started it, and I can think things out logically.


----------



## JJH

john102 said:
			
		

> OK, if Mickey wa active AT ALL he would be the best choice, but crashman would also make a good mod.
> 
> I dunno, I think I would be a pretty good mod because I can see both sides of an arguement, who ultimately started it, and I can think things out logically.


Does it matter who started it?


----------



## John102

JJH said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, if Mickey wa active AT ALL he would be the best choice, but crashman would also make a good mod.
> 
> I dunno, I think I would be a pretty good mod because I can see both sides of an arguement, who ultimately started it, and I can think things out logically.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter who started it?
Click to expand...

yes, because then there would be one less flamewar, spamfest, etc.

but it does take at least two to fight, so, it really wouldn't matter consequence wise.


----------



## coffeebean!

I think it's best if the staff come to a decision as to who they think would make a great mod. 
This is going to become a popularity contest.


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I think it's best if the staff come to a decision as to who they think would make a great mod.
> This is going to become a popularity contest.


the staff is deciding, they're just letting people nominate candidates of whom they think should be a mod to heep an eye on them.


----------



## Liv

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is going to become a popularity contest.


The correct words, well said.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.

You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?


----------



## Placktor

i think DirtyD or Tyeforce should get it.
Mostly TyeForce Though.


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?


Andy...a mod.
Oh dear.


----------



## linkvscross3rs

id apply but im getting a part time student job
im thinking of who would make a good mod


----------



## JJH

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?


He was my second choice (A very, very close second) but I only wanted to nominate one person.


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Andy...a mod.
> Oh dear.
Click to expand...


----------



## Resonate

Hmmm..._wonder if I would be a good mod?_  Ehh, oh well.  Anyways, I just woke up from a nap, and just decided to read the entire thread.  0.e

And after reading this, I can't decide who exactly would make the best mod.  There's a bunch of people here that would all make exceptional moderators, but I can't narrow down my choices yet.  There's actually quite a few people on the Forum that I wouldn't mind as a mod, and they would do one heck of a job.

In No particular order:
Bacon Boy
Tyeforce
Megamannt125
AndyB
Jas0n
DirtyD
Mirandi
Furry Sparks


----------



## Fabioisonfire

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Andy...a mod.
> Oh dear.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's a smart, fair guy, I think he deserves it.

I'd be lying though, if I said him being a friend of mine didn't play a part in it.


----------



## Away236

not sure, am I known well enough around here? I don't think so?


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Andy...a mod.
> Oh dear.
Click to expand...

I for one think he'd do a good job.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Away236 said:
			
		

> not sure, am I known well enough around here? I don't think so?


I don't see why you need to be well known.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Away236 said:
			
		

> not sure, am I known well enough around here? I don't think so?


I only see you in bursts...

The selection pool for mod is down to 10... at most... that's sad.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I'm suprised how many people mentioned me.


----------



## Resonate

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Andy...a mod.
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I for one think he'd do a good job.
Click to expand...

I second that


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my recommendation is going to go to my boy AndyB.
> 
> You all know that I wasn't being the least bit serious about this job, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Andy...a mod.
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I for one think he'd do a good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that
Click to expand...

I third that.


----------



## Liv

This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"


----------



## Princess

Andy a mod here?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ACW, it's to whoo best fits the job, ot ho gets tthe most nominations.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"


For noobs, this already is. :O

But in the end, the current mods decide, eh.


----------



## Resonate

xeladude said:
			
		

> ACW, it's to whoo best fits the job, ot ho gets tthe most nominations.


Storm and the Staff will discuss it anyways.  Popularity might be a factor in deciding who will get the position, but the staff have to take everything into account and look at the big picture.


----------



## Clown Town

i applied... i dont think i qualify :'(


----------



## Resonate

I went ahead and applied.  :yay:


----------



## John102

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACW, it's to whoo best fits the job, ot ho gets tthe most nominations.
> 
> 
> 
> Storm and the Staff will discuss it anyways.  Popularity might be a factor in deciding who will get the position, but the staff have to take everything into account and look at the big picture.
Click to expand...

eh, I think the staff will do a pretty good job. Seperate populararity from maturity, respnosibility, and accountability and your good.


----------



## JJH

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"


Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

JJH said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.
Click to expand...

It *must* be me then.


----------



## Tyeforce

JJH said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.
Click to expand...

O rly?


----------



## AndyB

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACW, it's to whoo best fits the job, ot ho gets tthe most nominations.
> 
> 
> 
> Storm and the Staff will discuss it anyways.  Popularity might be a factor in deciding who will get the position, but the staff have to take everything into account and look at the big picture.
Click to expand...

Exactly. They wont just appoint the person with the most votes, if they know they aren't going to be up to the job.
They'd need to see who the best candidates were, and pick accordingly.
Who even says they have to pick 1?
We have a thriving community here, and very little staff. More staff, known for being on at different times could be a benifiting factor in becoming a larger site.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

JJH said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.
Click to expand...

There's only two people who's usernames start with T and their names are gray last I checked. o:

I think I've got someone to nominate now.

@ACW: I got an IM earlier from someone asking to nominate them. Told em no.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only two people who's usernames start with T and their names are gray last I checked. o:
> 
> I think I've got someone to nominate now.
> 
> @ACW: I got an IM earlier from someone asking to nominate them. Told em no.
Click to expand...

Well, it's not Miguel...

IT'S TYE! TOTALLY TYE.


----------



## Pear

*Facepalm*
Pootman1234 would be great!
He's not exactly a Jenneh,   
but he gets along with people and is helpful.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

pear40 said:
			
		

> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.


I thought you were going to nominate me, really :O


----------



## John102

If lenght of the aplication had anything to do with becoming a mod, I think I'd o pretty darn well.

=B


----------



## Pear

xeladude said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to nominate me, really :O
Click to expand...

You to.


----------



## Resonate

john102 said:
			
		

> If lenght of the aplication had anything to do with becoming a mod, I think I'd o pretty darn well.
> 
> =B


I'd vote for ye.  

@Pear40:  Thank you!   

@AndyB:  I totally agree with you.


----------



## JJH

Tom said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only two people who's usernames start with T and their names are gray last I checked. o:
> 
> I think I've got someone to nominate now.
> 
> @ACW: I got an IM earlier from someone asking to nominate them. Told em no.
Click to expand...

orite.... I need to give less hints next time.

So yeah, I did indeed nominate Tom. Like I said, it was extremely close between him and AndyB, and I would nominate them both for the same reasons. I think either of them would make a great mod.


----------



## SockHead

Well, I took a shot at it.


----------



## AndyB

JJH said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a whole popularity contest, before we know it people will be PMing each other, "Nominate me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Person I nominated doesn't even know I did, as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's only two people who's usernames start with T and their names are gray last I checked. o:
> 
> I think I've got someone to nominate now.
> 
> @ACW: I got an IM earlier from someone asking to nominate them. Told em no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orite.... I need to give less hints next time.
> 
> So yeah, I did indeed nominate Tom. Like I said, it was extremely close between him and AndyB, and I would nominate them both for the same reasons. I think either of them would make a great mod.
Click to expand...

Thanks JJ.
Means alot.


----------



## Nic

I just think that Furry that sparks should be a moderator. : - )


----------



## Thunder

People who i think would make good mods: AndyB, Mirandi, Crashman, Furry, Tom.

: D


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> People who i think would make good mods: AndyB, Mirandi, Crashman, Furry, Tom.
> 
> : D


I PM'ed crashman, he said he was already thinking of someone else, and didn't want to be a mod.....

it's a shame, he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Goaliegal49

hmm not sure... i cant think of anyone right now.


----------



## Cottonball

ill be intrested ^_^


----------



## SockHead

Master Crash said:
			
		

> People who i think would make good mods: AndyB, Mirandi, Crashman, Furry, Tom.
> 
> : D


Thanks Crash.  Knew you pull for me.


----------



## John102

Guys, it doesn't matter who nominates you and who doesn't, it ultimately comes down to Storm and the mods.


----------



## coffeebean!

pear40 said:
			
		

> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.


Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|


----------



## Pear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|
Click to expand...

You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
You're the poster child for TBT.


----------



## coffeebean!

pear40 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
Click to expand...

Haha, darling that's on TBT.
You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D

I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it. 
In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will. 
But I rather not be a mod here.


----------



## Pear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
Click to expand...

I have no doubt you'd make a great mod.
I don't know that people would respect you as a mod, you've been a coffebean far too long.


----------



## coffeebean!

pear40 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you'd make a great mod.
> I don't know that people would respect you as a mod, you've been a coffebean far too long.
Click to expand...

Hah!
If I tell them to respect me, they better. They should know me by now. No messing with coffeh. When I get serious, haha. Time to run. I'm like Hitler. I'll use your fears against you >

Just kidding >


----------



## Horus

You know, i don't know if the form i just submitted was serious or not


----------



## Thunder

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who i think would make good mods: AndyB, Mirandi, Crashman, Furry, Tom.
> 
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Crash.  Knew you pull for me.
Click to expand...

Anytime, dawg


----------



## Rawburt

john102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who i think would make good mods: AndyB, Mirandi, Crashman, Furry, Tom.
> 
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'ed crashman, he said he was already thinking of someone else, and didn't want to be a mod.....
> 
> it's a shame, he's pretty awesome.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the support from you and Master Crash, really I do, but it's not for me, there are better candidates anyway. =)


----------



## JJH

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you'd make a great mod.
> I don't know that people would respect you as a mod, you've been a coffebean far too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah!
> If I tell them to respect me, they better. They should know me by now. No messing with coffeh. When I get serious, haha. Time to run. I'm like Hitler. I'll use your fears against you >
> 
> Just kidding >
Click to expand...

i herd Hitlar?

*summons Prez*


----------



## Fontana

Joe FTW


----------



## FITZEH

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe FTW


Yay! I voted Joe too!


----------



## Prezintenden

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you'd make a great mod.
> I don't know that people would respect you as a mod, you've been a coffebean far too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah!
> If I tell them to respect me, they better. They should know me by now. No messing with coffeh. When I get serious, haha. Time to run. I'm like Hitler. I'll use your fears against you >
> 
> Just kidding >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i herd Hitlar?
> 
> *summons Prez*
Click to expand...

I am _not_ hot on being Coffee's wife. She just ends up killing me and our dog in the F


----------



## SamXX

I'd love to be a mod!
I spell properly and I'm very friendly.


----------



## tazaza

Doesn't alot of people spell correctly and aren't alot of people friendly. It's not about who gets the most votes or who is best at typing it's about who other mods think will make good mods. It don't matter if loads of people vote you me or Joe it's about who the mods think will make a good mod.


----------



## coffeebean!

Prezintenden said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt you'd make a great mod.
> I don't know that people would respect you as a mod, you've been a coffebean far too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah!
> If I tell them to respect me, they better. They should know me by now. No messing with coffeh. When I get serious, haha. Time to run. I'm like Hitler. I'll use your fears against you >
> 
> Just kidding >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i herd Hitlar?
> 
> *summons Prez*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am _not_ hot on being Coffee's wife. She just ends up killing me and our dog in the F
Click to expand...


----------



## Pear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Prezintenden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hah!
> If I tell them to respect me, they better. They should know me by now. No messing with coffeh. When I get serious, haha. Time to run. I'm like Hitler. I'll use your fears against you >
> 
> Just kidding >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i herd Hitlar?
> 
> *summons Prez*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am _not_ hot on being Coffee's wife. She just ends up killing me and our dog in the F
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pikachu

I do but yet I don't. XD I dont because Im such a lazy ass but I do because I am borred. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
Click to expand...

Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p


----------



## coffeebean!

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm*
> Pootman1234 would be great!
> He's not exactly a Jenneh,
> but he gets along with people and is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to elaborate on what you meant by that? ;|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
Click to expand...

I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.


----------



## Anna

Hollisterx3


----------



## Nightray

Anna said:
			
		

> Hollisterx3


It's Hollisterx2 XD not 3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You have charisma and energy, but you'd probably be more likely to jump into a flame war then stop it. (No offense)
> You're the poster child for TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
Click to expand...

You a mod?
You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
Click to expand...

Elsewhere, not here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elsewhere, not here.
Click to expand...

I meant here... >_>


----------



## coffeebean!

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, darling that's on TBT.
> You should of seen me on Rover's Grove. I got promoted to admin D
> 
> I can act serious, and I can put a stop to things. I just need to be up to it.
> In other words, I can do anything I have to do by any means possible. I'm that type of person that when I put my mind to something, I will succeed. If I have to act mature, I will.
> But I rather not be a mod here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
Click to expand...

Like I said, I don't want to be a mod.
I was saying that I have been a mod before. And I've been promoted to admin too.
Plus, I act like this on TBT because I want to. I'm different when I have a job.


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't want to be a mod.
> I was saying that I have been a mod before. And I've been promoted to admin too.
> Plus, I act like this on TBT because I want to. I'm different when I have a job.
Click to expand...

coffeh actualy can be very responsible and sensible, she just chooses not to.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you an admin because there were like 30 total active members =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't want to be a mod.
> I was saying that I have been a mod before. And I've been promoted to admin too.
> Plus, I act like this on TBT because I want to. I'm different when I have a job.
Click to expand...

Still doesn't answer the IRC flaming thing.
I can't see you being serious anytime soon now sadly.
But hey, if you've done the job, well, not my prob.

I've been a mod, and admin twice on two other forums.
I left those 3 though..


----------



## coffeebean!

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't want to be a mod.
> I was saying that I have been a mod before. And I've been promoted to admin too.
> Plus, I act like this on TBT because I want to. I'm different when I have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still doesn't answer the IRC flaming thing.
> I can't see you being serious anytime soon now sadly.
> But hey, if you've done the job, well, not my prob.
> 
> I've been a mod, and admin twice on two other forums.
> I left those 3 though..
Click to expand...

What IRC flaming thing? When Storm and I were discussing my warning level?
That wasn't flaming, and honestly that didn't concern you.

And John has it right.


----------



## rebma girl

xeladude said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was an admin because I was actually doing things for the forum. Mickey thought I should be in charge being that I was doing everything I could to make our forum a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You a mod?
> You were the one flaming Storm on the IRC a couple of weeks ago saying this site isn't strict enough/too strict 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I don't want to be a mod.
> I was saying that I have been a mod before. And I've been promoted to admin too.
> Plus, I act like this on TBT because I want to. I'm different when I have a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still doesn't answer the IRC flaming thing.
> I can't see you being serious anytime soon now sadly.
> But hey, if you've done the job, well, not my prob.
> 
> I've been a mod, and admin twice on two other forums.
> I left those 3 though..
Click to expand...

I never knew he was a mod


----------



## daveyp1997

oh btw guys i think you should stop thinking about the big posters and focus on the good ones


----------



## danny330

nook said:
			
		

> How about kids? animal crossing is a kids game you know.


im not a tenn either, im only 11.


----------



## Furry Sparks

danny330 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about kids? animal crossing is a kids game you know.
> 
> 
> 
> im not a tenn either, im only 11.
Click to expand...

Having kids in charge of anything = bad idea.


----------



## Caleb

I would'nt ever get picked to be a mod, and i agree furry.


----------



## Anna

Jojo said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollisterx3
> 
> 
> 
> It's Hollisterx2 XD not 3
Click to expand...

Oh xD

well hollisterx2 then


----------



## Trent the Paladin

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> oh btw guys i think you should stop thinking about the big posters and focus on the good ones


Who says we're not?


----------



## Away236

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure, am I known well enough around here? I don't think so?
> 
> 
> 
> I only see you in bursts...
> 
> The selection pool for mod is down to 10... at most... that's sad.
Click to expand...

Well, I check TBT once in a while to examine the overall status of ACCF and TBT, any recent news and such. Before the game, I used to check this daily for more than half an hour at a time, for there were questions to be answered. And we had this generally small group with people discuss the new feature such and such. Now that it's been out for what 3 months? Questions are being repeated over and over again, and it's repetitive. 
But hey, TBT is an interesting, nice, diverse place, why not be a mod to maintain it.


----------



## fullofmyself

I would sooooo be the best mod.


----------



## Bacon Boy

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I would sooooo be the best mod.


Your username fits you.


----------



## 4861

i think anyone who has been on here less than a year should not be a mod.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

animalX said:
			
		

> i think anyone who has been on here less than a year should not be a mod.


1) You're just ruining your own chances.
2) That's not right, because some members never had ACG, WW, or CF when it came out, so it was hard to even find this forum.


----------



## Phoenix Days

no ones going to ever nominate me. im not trying to make you guys feel bad for me or anything but im just telling the truth.


----------



## Zlargez_X

I nominated my best buddy,Xeladude.


----------



## Clown Town

thegamerocker said:
			
		

> no ones going to ever nominate me. im not trying to make you guys feel bad for me or anything but im just telling the truth.


i have not seen you before... that might be why no-one is nominating you... no-one knows you...


----------



## John102

Clown Town said:
			
		

> thegamerocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ones going to ever nominate me. im not trying to make you guys feel bad for me or anything but im just telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> i have not seen you before... that might be why no-one is nominating you... no-one knows you...
Click to expand...

guys, I keep trying to tell you this, it DOES NOT MATTER IF YOU ARE NOMINATED, it's not like it's going to be a vote or anything, the staff is just going to look at the potential candidates.


----------



## Clown Town

john102 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegamerocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ones going to ever nominate me. im not trying to make you guys feel bad for me or anything but im just telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> i have not seen you before... that might be why no-one is nominating you... no-one knows you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys, I keep trying to tell you this, it DOES NOT MATTER IF YOU ARE NOMINATED, it's not like it's going to be a vote or anything, the staff is just going to look at the potential candidates.
Click to expand...

i was just answering why no-one was nominating him...

And i know that...

Its just like a application for a job... you hand it in... they look at it... no matter how many times you hand it in... they might think you are not good enough...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Thanks Zlarg.


----------



## Tennis=Life

I have nominated myself, however, I forgot one detail.  My vast knowledge of the forum.


----------



## Nic

I'm helping out Storm to close topics about hackers.


----------



## FITZEH

I'm never going to be a moderator...


----------



## Pear

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> I have nominated myself, however, I forgot one detail.  My vast knowledge of the forum.


You have a lot of posts, but you're not active anymore.


----------



## Joe

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I'm helping out Storm to close topics about hackers.


But you hack :|
Well used too. i think.
I hack sometimess. 
But I rarely play on the Wii, only MKW.
& I don't hack incase I get banned :O


----------



## Kimmi2

thegamerocker said:
			
		

> no ones going to ever nominate me. im not trying to make you guys feel bad for me or anything but im just telling the truth.


same here. exatly. completly the same here.


----------



## Anna

hollisterx2
Mr_Hobo
Joe
DirtyD
Bacon Boy
Tennis=life
would all me good mods


----------



## brotatochip

I nominate myself and I have already filled out a form to why that should be.


----------



## fitzy

ACROX said:
			
		

> I nominate myself and I have already filled out a form to why that should be.


You have expierience. : D

I already voted though...sowwy.


----------



## brotatochip

fitzy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate myself and I have already filled out a form to why that should be.
> 
> 
> 
> You have expierience. : D
> 
> I already voted though...sowwy.
Click to expand...

Its okay.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'll nominate maybe later, I have two in mind, one of which is Mr. Hobo. 

I did apply though since I'm an admin at a site (or a dying site  :smilecry: )


----------



## brotatochip

I nominate:

Master Crash
Bacon Boy
Coffeebean!
Cryindarkness
Ricano4life
Pootman1234
Joe
QNT3N
Fabioisonfire
Fullofmyself
Furry Sparks
Mr_Hobo


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> I nominate:
> 
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo


=O
what bout me... ;_;


----------



## brotatochip

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate:
> 
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =O
> what bout me... ;_;
Click to expand...

Oops. Okay, I put you in there now.


----------



## fitzy

ACROX said:
			
		

> I nominate:
> 
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Pootman1234
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo


What about your self?  :O


----------



## brotatochip

fitzy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate:
> ACROX
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Pootman1234
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your self?  :O
Click to expand...

This is alot on my mind. I couldn't think straight. Okay, fixed....


----------



## fitzy

ACROX said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate:
> ACROX
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Pootman1234
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your self?  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is alot on my mind. I couldn't think straight. Okay, fixed....
Click to expand...

lmao


----------



## PaJami

ACROX said:
			
		

> I nominate:
> 
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Pootman1234
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo
> *Cornman64*


Why thank you, Michelle  xD


----------



## brotatochip

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate:
> 
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Pootman1234
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo
> *Cornman64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you, Michelle  xD
Click to expand...

I  would've put you guys there, but I didn't know if you guys even wanted to be a moderator and I can't just nominate my friends there JUST because they're my friends....


----------



## PaJami

ACROX said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate:
> 
> Master Crash
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Cryindarkness
> Ricano4life
> Pootman1234
> Joe
> QNT3N
> Fabioisonfire
> Fullofmyself
> Furry Sparks
> Mr_Hobo
> *Cornman64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you, Michelle  xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  would've put you guys there, but I didn't know if you guys even wanted to be a moderator and I can't just nominate my friends there JUST because they're my friends....
Click to expand...

Haha I know. I was just joking!


----------



## tazaza

Yay no-ones nominated me. That makes me so happy. (no really it does)


----------



## Ricano

tazaza said:
			
		

> Yay no-ones nominated me. That makes me so happy. (no really it does)


-.-
stop ur pity


----------



## tazaza

I think its good that barely anyone knows me because then its just like my actual life and i dont want anyone to pity me because i dont want anyone to.


----------



## royal 9999

i submitted a form


----------



## Bacon Boy

tazaza said:
			
		

> I think its good that barely anyone knows me because then its just like my actual life and i dont want anyone to pity me because i dont want anyone to.


I don't like people like you. You're wanting us to nominate you even though you're rarely seen, and barely do anything to moderate. Stop. Now.


----------



## Nic

i actually told Storm I'm actually going to control my anger and cussing on this forum. =]


----------



## Resonate

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> i actually told Storm I'm actually going to control my anger and cussing on this forum. =]


That's Great  =D

You would be a good Mod here too Mr. Hobo


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yea, I take it I lost. I nominated Mr. Hobo anyways.


----------



## Tyeforce

I think it's funny how everyone is kissing Storm's ass, lol.


----------



## SockHead

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> i actually told Storm I'm actually going to control my anger and cussing on this forum. =]


That's it. He's mod, I just know it.


----------



## Furry Sparks

I lol'd at Tennis=Life coming back to the forum just so he could have a chance to be a mod.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

And I expected someone to pick me, other then having to tell them >_>

Well, Jonny boi picked me at the least 

No one thinks I'd be good as a mod here?


----------



## Ricano

xeladude said:
			
		

> And I expected someone to pick me, other then having to tell them >_>
> 
> Well, Jonny boi picked me at the least
> 
> No one thinks I'd be good as a mod here?


nope =D
rofl jk
u be iiiight


----------



## Jas0n

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think it's funny how everyone is kissing Storm's ass, lol.


Indeed


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I'm helping out Storm to close topics about hackers.


>_>
Wow.


----------



## brotatochip

I think Jas0n would make a good mod.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how everyone is kissing Storm's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
Click to expand...

Yeah, really. 

People shouldn't be changing what they act like just because they want to be a mod.


----------



## Nigel

My vote goes to Miranda


----------



## Bacon Boy

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how everyone is kissing Storm's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, really.
> 
> People shouldn't be changing what they act like just because they want to be a mod.
Click to expand...

I'm still myself, but I've made some enemies here...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how everyone is kissing Storm's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, really.
> 
> People shouldn't be changing what they act like just because they want to be a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still myself, but I've made some enemies here...
Click to expand...

Like me >:[


----------



## Bacon Boy

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how everyone is kissing Storm's ass, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, really.
> 
> People shouldn't be changing what they act like just because they want to be a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still myself, but I've made some enemies here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like me >:[
Click to expand...

I was unknown to this. We are enemies? :O :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really.
> 
> People shouldn't be changing what they act like just because they want to be a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still myself, but I've made some enemies here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like me >:[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unknown to this. We are enemies? :O :'(
Click to expand...

No, just kidding


----------



## Bacon Boy

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still myself, but I've made some enemies here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like me >:[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unknown to this. We are enemies? :O :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just kidding
Click to expand...

o
ok
thx


----------



## SockHead

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> My vote goes to Miranda


I second that.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote goes to Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
Click to expand...

I thirded that...
--^is that even a word? it is now!


----------



## Resonate

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote goes to Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thirded that...
> --^is that even a word? it is now!
Click to expand...

I fourthded 4thd.  Oh drat it all.  

I'm all for it too.  =P


----------



## brotatochip

I'm starting my post over because ......long story;

I vote for:

Master Crash
Pootman1234
Bacon Boy
Coffeebean!
Fullofmyself
Miranda
Mr_Hobo


----------



## Bacon Boy

ACROX said:
			
		

> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> <small><small><small><small>Bacon Boy</small></small></small></small>
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo


I feel left out

oh wai, forgot my reading glasses


----------



## brotatochip

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Cryindarkness
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> I feel left out
> 
> oh wai, forgot my reading glasses
Click to expand...

Smartypants!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ACROX said:
			
		

> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo


;_;
Still not picked.


----------



## Bacon Boy

ACROX said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> <small><small><small><small>Bacon Boy</small></small></small></small>
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> I feel left out
> 
> oh wai, forgot my reading glasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smartypants!
Click to expand...

My pants aren't smart! They're jeans.


----------



## brotatochip

xeladude said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> Bacon Boy
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> ;_;
> Still not picked.
Click to expand...

I don't even know you!


----------



## Furry Sparks

My god, everyone needs to stop whining about not being in someone's list of people.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> My god, everyone needs to stop whining about not being in someone's list of people.


Idrc if I'm not in someone's list. I might have a chance, but there are others who I've recommended that have a better chance than I.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> My God, Alecks needs to stop whining about not being in someone's list of people.


Fixed D:


----------



## Justin

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> I have nominated myself, however, I forgot one detail.  My vast knowledge of the forum.


hehe


----------



## SockHead

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> <small><small><small><small>Bacon Boy</small></small></small></small>
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> I feel left out
> 
> oh wai, forgot my reading glasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smartypants!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My pants aren't smart! They're jeans.
Click to expand...

I'll punch you in the jeans.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting my post over because ......long story;
> 
> I vote for:
> 
> Master Crash
> Pootman1234
> <small><small><small><small>Bacon Boy</small></small></small></small>
> Coffeebean!
> Fullofmyself
> Miranda
> Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> I feel left out
> 
> oh wai, forgot my reading glasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smartypants!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My pants aren't smart! They're jeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll punch you in the jeans.
Click to expand...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> danny330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about kids? animal crossing is a kids game you know.
> 
> 
> 
> im not a tenn either, im only 11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having immature people in charge of anything = bad idea.
Click to expand...

Thar you go.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

lol@every1 voting for there friends


----------



## JJH

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> My god, everyone needs to stop whining about not being in someone's list of people.


In all honesty, I'm not sure what's worse. The people whining because they aren't on lists, or the lists themselves. Seriously, I really don't see a reason to be nominating a dozen people. I'm hesitant to nominate a second.


----------



## DirtyD

It just continually shows how immature people are.  It is showing the true colors of most of the members here.  I'll probably quit as a result of this.  Too many idiots and children.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

JJH said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, everyone needs to stop whining about not being in someone's list of people.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I'm not sure what's worse. The people whining because they aren't on lists, or the lists themselves. Seriously, I really don't see a reason to be nominating a dozen people. I'm hesitant to nominate a second.
Click to expand...

You can't forget people putting it in their signatures VOTE FOR ME TO BE MOD!


----------



## ipodawesum

i voted for dirtyD but i wish we could do more than one because i think furry and tye would be pretty good mods.


----------



## Peso

I think cornman64 should be a moderator.


----------



## -Aaron

#Garrett said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, everyone needs to stop whining about not being in someone's list of people.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I'm not sure what's worse. The people whining because they aren't on lists, or the lists themselves. Seriously, I really don't see a reason to be nominating a dozen people. I'm hesitant to nominate a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't forget people putting it in their signatures VOTE FOR ME TO BE MOD!
Click to expand...

But, if the rules are like a real election, you can't vote for/nominate more than one person. So their nominations/votes will probably be void anyway.


----------



## DirtyD

But if anyone bothered to read the rules, this isnt an election.  This is a reference for the staff to know who would be good for the position if one was to open up.  That is all.  There are no votes.


----------



## AndyB

DirtyD said:
			
		

> But if anyone bothered to read the rules, this isnt an election.  This is a reference for the staff to know who would be good for the position if one was to open up.  That is all.  There are no votes.


Yeah, but it still has the friends voting for one another.


----------



## DirtyD

Yes which is dumb, because there are no votes.  You can call a donkey a horse all day long, but it doesnt make the donkey any less of an ass.


----------



## John102

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Yes which is dumb, because there are no votes.  You can call a donkey a horse all day long, but it doesnt make the donkey any less of an ass.


lol, I like your analogy, that's what I've been trying to tell people also. It's just for the mods/admin, to know who to look out for. It's really all up to them.


----------



## Miranda

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote goes to Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thirded that...
> --^is that even a word? it is now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fourthded 4thd.  Oh drat it all.
> 
> I'm all for it too.  =P
Click to expand...

I just wanted to say thank you :]


----------



## Nightray

mirandi said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote goes to Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thirded that...
> --^is that even a word? it is now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fourthded 4thd.  Oh drat it all.
> 
> I'm all for it too.  =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you :]
Click to expand...

I voted for you too


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jojo said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I thirded that...
> --^is that even a word? it is now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fourthded 4thd.  Oh drat it all.
> 
> I'm all for it too.  =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nominated you too
Click to expand...

Fixed. I think it's between Mr. Hobo DirtyD and Miranda.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I could be a great mod ^^ But It's ok if I'm not choosen.


----------



## beehdaubs

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I fourthded 4thd.  Oh drat it all.
> 
> I'm all for it too.  =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nominated you too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed. I think it's between Mr. Hobo DirtyD and Miranda.
Click to expand...

I think it's just between Miranda and DD.  Or maybe the mods might just possibly ignore them and choose Tom or AndyB.


----------



## QNT3N

I ELECT JOHN LOCKE FOR NEW TBT MODERATOR


----------



## Resonate

john102 said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes which is dumb, because there are no votes.  You can call a donkey a horse all day long, but it doesnt make the donkey any less of an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I like your analogy, that's what I've been trying to tell people also. It's just for the mods/admin, to know who to look out for. It's really all up to them.
Click to expand...

*Nods in Agreement*

This is also a learning experience for not only the Mods/Admins but for the site itself because something like this has never been done before where people could nominate and apply.


----------



## Jeremy

I am locking this thread because it has turned into a chat thread.


----------

